# Exception EAccessViolation in module



## UnknownImp (Oct 19, 2007)

I encounter an error when launching some setup programs.

I am currently trying to install fontcreator and it refuses to work.

I get the error:

Exception EAccessViolation in module FontCreatorSetup.exe at FFFE0B7B
AccessViolation at address 003E1CF3. Read of address 0000000A.

The address change each time I launch it and occasionally I'll get the same message but with
is-attmp.tmp instead of FontCreatorSetup.exe


----------



## rka0 (Oct 12, 2007)

Hi UnknownImp. you may get some help from here.
http://homepage.ntlworld.com/pesala/Home/html/fontcreator.html


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

I think the installer or the program is trying to access memory addresses that Windows doesn't allow it to access. Was this a downloaded program? If so I'd try downloading another copy, maybe from another source if possible just to eliminate the possibility of a bad download before looking at other causes.

I'd also run the uninstaller on the program if it got that far, then run CCleaner and get rid of all the registry entries it may have put in even in a partial install before trying to reinstall. Also make sure all windows programs and security programs are indeed not running as the installation recommendations most times dictate.


----------

